# Why choose Buffered over Unbuffered Memory?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Given this explanation of the difference between buffered and unbuffered memory, what would be the reason anyone would choose either one over the other?


> What's the difference between buffered and unbuffered DIMMs?
> 
> High density DIMMs have lots of chips on them and therefore possess a higher capacitive load on the address and control signals in comparison to lower density DIMMs. Some designers use redrive buffers on the DIMM to boost the signals to reduce system loading when compared to the same high density module without buffers. But the buffers introduce a small delay into the electrical signal, so adding buffers to a standard density module would have the effect of slowing down the signal, compared to the same low density module without buffers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Because your motherboard requires a specific type, either buffered or unbuffered.  If you buy the wrong type, it won't work. FYI, 99% of the popular motherboards use unbuffered memory.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have a case here where I found the original invoice delivered with this Dell computer. It says:

*Two G5451 dual in-line memory module, 256, 400, 32x64, 8, 240, 1Rx16*

Unfortunately, I see no indication as to buffered or not so I am assuming it is unbuffered. I have only the board and no memory to examine or I would run an ID on it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can do a search on the model, but I'm betting they're unbuffered. Have you tried something like Everest Home or SIW to identify the memory?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have only the board.

Identifying the processor and memory for this board is becoming a *******. I've decided I'll sell it on e-bay.

It has become apparent it was an ill-conceived idea.


----------

